
Ask HN: Link to Latest Whos Hiring - 100-xyz
I am trying to find the latest Who&#x27;s hiring thread.  Did a search unsuccessfully.
Thanks
======
eindiran
Probably the easiest way to solve this problem in the future is to know that
the same account posts it each month, so you can just check that account's
submissions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

------
d_han
For future reference, an easy way to search for the post is to search "Who is
hiring" and then sort the results by Date instead of Popularity and you should
be able to find it pretty easily.

------
opendomain
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21126014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21126014)

